# Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!



## Sockeye (18. Juli 2013)

Nee oder? Heut hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen... Zufällig hab ich mir die aktuellen Sonar-zählungen des Rotlachs Aufstieges am Kenai River in Alaska angesehen.

http://www.alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/Sonar/Charts/13krsock.gif

250.000 sind gestern in den Fluss und wollen rauf in die Laichgebiete. Die Fänge draußen im Cook Inlet versprechen noch viele weitere solcher Schübe...

Zweihundertfünfzigtausend.... das sind 1 Mio kg feinstes Rotlachs-Filet, die da hochschwimmen. Oder anderst ausgedrückt Eine Milliarde Suschis... pro Tag!

Nee, jetzt is gut!... ich schnapp mir den nächsten Flieger und geh Sushi holen...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Schneidi (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Nee oder? Heut hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen... Zufällig hab ich mir die aktuellen Sonar-zählungen des Rotlachs Aufstieges am Kenai River in Alaska angesehen.
> 
> http://www.alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/Sonar/Charts/13krsock.gif
> 
> ...



Verdammt!! Mein flug ist erst mitte august. Bin aber auvh nivht zum angeln da. Ne telerute ist trotzdem im koffer. Man weiß ja nie


----------



## ThomasL (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

bei mir dauert's auch noch bis zum 20.8., dann ist mit den Roten eh nix mehr. Aber ein paar Silberne und Heilbutts sollten schon drinliegen.


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

So, Flug ist gebucht. Leider schaff ich's erst nächste Woche Samstag...

Hoffentlich sind da noch ein paar Aufstiegswillige anzutreffen. Speziell der Bristol Bay Run ist mir wichtig. Der ist auch im vollem Gang und die Grizzlies fressen sich satt. Wer den großen Braunen Life per Webcam zuschauen will, dem kann ich nur die Webcam an denn Brooke Falls ans Herz legen. 
http://explore.org/#!/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-brooks-falls

@Thomas
schade, ich flieg am 4.8. schon wieder zurück, sonst hätten wir gemeinsam ein paar Platten pumpen können. Wo gehst du den genau hin?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Verdammt!! Mein flug ist erst mitte august. Bin aber auvh nivht zum angeln da. Ne telerute ist trotzdem im koffer. Man weiß ja nie



Was heist hier "man weiss ja ne" LOL. Wo bist de denn genau? Wo ein Wille ist auch ein Lachs.. 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> http://www.alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/Sonar/Charts/13krsock.gif



|bigeyes

Und nochmal 220k! Das machen sie mit Absicht! Ich meine letztes Jahr war der Aufstieg schon gewaltig. Aber am 17.7. schon die Mindest-Aufstiegsquote erreicht, das war noch nie da...

hier mal zum Vergleich der Chart vom letzten Jahr... http://www.alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/Sonar/Charts/12krsock.gif

Da war der einmalige Schub von 200k schon "die"  Ausnahme und alle sprachen vom Jahrhundertaufstieg... aber jetzt 250k, dann 220k. Ich will nicht wissen was momentan an den Dipnet Stellen los ist... 

... und die Sonarzahlen zeigen ja nur die Lachse die durchgekommen sind, an den Stellnetzen und Dipnettern vorbei... jetzt sind da nur noch ein paar Angler, lass es mal 2-3 tausend sein, à 3 Fische pro Tag, dass sind dann max 10k weniger die an die Laichplätze kommen...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Schneidi (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Was heist hier "man weiss ja ne" LOL. Wo bist de denn genau? Wo ein Wille ist auch ein Lachs..
> 
> VG
> Sockeye



Ich kombiniere alaska mit west kanada. Flug am 17.8. Nach vancouver und von da an gehts mit dem schiff weiter. Juneau ketchikan bis zum hubbard gletscher hoch (letzteres ist mir das wichtigste) danach fahr ich noch von vancouver nach calgary und flieg anfang september wieder zurück. Eigentlich reise ich da hin, da mich die landschaft und ein paar sachen interessieren (bin geographiestudent). Ich hab mal ne rute dabei aber mit angelerlaubnis oder so hab ich nach nichts geschaut. Das passiert wenndann spontan.


----------



## Sockeye (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

Der Hubbard ist bestimmt ein majestätischer Anblick. Und der zieht sich nicht zurück, eher umgekehrt.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

So, jetzt wird es langsam lustig, der Rotlachsaufstieg hat gerade mal Halbzeit...

Am Kenai River sind jetzt schon knapp eine Million Sockeye in den Fluss. (Ziel 700k - 1,4 Mio)

Am Kasilov sind jetzt 400k durchgekommen (Ziel 380k)

...und dass obwohl in der Bucht die Stellnetze stehen, die Fischer mit ihren Schleppnetzen rumkurven und alle Strand und Mündungsbereiche von Einheimischen mit Dip-Nets bearbeitet werden. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass dieser Aufstieg brutto bisher bei 2,5-3 Mio liegt.

Alaska Fish&Chips hat zwar schon das Limit auf 6 Lachse für Angler im Fluss hochgesetzt, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass wir eine weitere Erhöhung auf 12/Tag nächste Woche sehen werden.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## ThomasL (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

@Sockeye

Ja schade, wir gehen nach Seward, mit Holger und zwei Kollegen von ihm. Ich wünsche dir viel Glück mit den Roten.


----------



## Sockeye (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

Mhmm... 20.8? Na dann direkt von Anchorage am Ankunftstag an den Russian fahren... um 18:00 kommt ihr vom Flughafen weg, da seid ihr gegen 20:30 am Russian. Dann habt ihr noch 3,5 Stunden Zeit euer Limit am letzten Rotlachs-Angeltag der Saison vollzumachen. 
Die Lizenz könnt ihr ja vorab im Netz kaufen...

...Nach 10 Stunden Flug ist ein wenig Bewegung eh anzuraten..|supergri

VG
Sockeye

Ausserdem soll der Holk auch mal sehen, wie so ein Roter aussieht... |supergri


----------



## ThomasL (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

wird etwas schwierig, wir kommen um 17:15 an, bis wir dann durch die Kontrolle sind und den Mietwagen haben, wird's kaum noch reichen an den Russian zu gehen.

Wobei Holk schon Rotlachse gesehen hat, beim letzten Mal waren ja tausende im Russian River, tote, halbtote und noch laichreife Knallrote. So einer hat auch Holgers Rutenspitze abgebrochen als er ihn aus versehen an der Rückenflosse gehakt hat. Ich habe damals am Kenai noch einen verspäteten gefangen, der noch silbern war.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

In B.C. sieht es genau gegenteilig aus:

VANCOUVER, BRITISH COLUMBIA--(Marketwired - July 17, 2013) - Skeena River sockeye salmon are returning in desperately low numbers this summer, causing concern among conservationists for the future of one of BC's largest and most diverse salmon runs.

The run collapse has triggered closures of commercial and recreational fisheries in BC, and may trigger restrictions on First Nations' fisheries for food, social, and ceremonial purposes. Meanwhile, commercial fisheries have been intercepting Skeena sockeye in southeast Alaska, less than 100 kilometres from the mouth of the Skeena River, near Prince Rupert, BC.

Wenn selbst die Indianer nicht mehr Rotlachs fischen dürfen muss es echt düster aussehen.

Bin zwar nicht mehr direkt betroffen, da ich wegen der Antitouristenregeln nicht mehr hinfahre. Trotzdem liest man sowas schon mit Sorge.


----------



## Sockeye (3. August 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

Wowh... in den USA dürfen die Indianer immer fischen, egal was die Behörden für Regeln ausgeben.

Naja, ich habe jedenfalls eine Woche Lachsfischen hinter mir. Leider haben die Berufsfischer Freie Fahrt bekommen und durften 7/24 ihre Netze oben haben. Damit kamen im Schnitt nur noch 30k / Tag den Fluss hoch.

Für mich hieß das Angeln bis die Arme abfallen um zu meinen Lachsen zu kommen. Jetzt bin ich nur gespannt ob ich bei Condor meine Fischkiste mit 20kg Lachsfilet als zweiten Koffer unterbekomme. Die haben die Regularien geändert und man kann keinen zweiten Koffer mehr vorab anmelden, sondern erst am Airport beim Abflug. Bin mal gespannt was die dafür berechnen wollen. Wenn das die reguläre Übergepäck Gebühr ist, dann gut Nacht! Das wären so 400EUR...:c

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Plietischig (3. August 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

Das schreit nach schönen Fotos und einen umfangreichen Bericht


----------



## Sockeye (4. August 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*

Echt? Das langweilt doch nur... Ich knietief in Fischblut oder Bilder von tonnenweisen roten Filets...

Das erspar ich euch lieber..

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Plietischig (4. August 2013)

*AW: Jetzt reicht es - ab nach Alaska!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Echt? Das langweilt doch nur... Ich knietief in Fischblut oder Bilder von tonnenweisen roten Filets...
> 
> Das erspar ich euch lieber..
> 
> ...



Die Fotos von nach Lachs schnappenden Grizzlys reichen #h


----------

